# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Домашнее виноделие

## Sanych

Домашнее виноделие.

*Технология приготовления.*
Не опасайтесь того, что для изготовления вина вам понадобится очень сложная техника. Конечно, если вы задумали сделать значительное количество вина, придется потратиться на специальное оборудование, но для одной-двух партий можно обойтись на удивление простыми средствами, имеющимися в каждом доме. 

*Приспособления для виноделия:*Деревянная доска – для разделки фруктов. Убедитесь, что на ней нет заусениц!Утварь из нержавеющей стали и серебра – для резки продуктов и их настаивания.Сосуды – для продуктов и воды: они могут быть стеклянными (из прочного стекла, т. к. процесс требует применения горячей воды); пластмассовыми (многие виды пластмасс не выдерживают кипятка, но следует не забывать, что заливаемая вода впитывается фруктами и быстро теряет свою температуру); эмалированными (без повреждений), а самое главное – чистыми.Соковыжималка, пестик или деревянная ложка (для мягких фруктов).Дуршлаг (для первого процеживания до введения дрожжей); тонкое сито (для процеживания при переливании смеси в сосуд для брожения); или полотняный мешок, или лейка с фильтром.Сосуд для брожения – это может быть деревянная бочка, стеклянная бутыль, полиэтиленовый контейнер. Тем не менее, многие предпочитают глиняные или фаянсовые сосуды с затычкой, а то и с краником внизу для слива готового вина. Сосуд должен заполняться не до краев, т. к. при брожении масса увеличивается в объеме. 

Не используйте сосуды, которые трудно чистить, а также бочонки, ранее содержавшие другие продукты, особенно уксус. 

Результат брожения во многом зависит от того, насколько тщательно вы проконтролируете своевременный выход газа (двуокиси углерода). Поэтому затычка должна периодически выниматься. Можно вмонтировать в пробку отводную трубочку или, закрыв отверстие листом плотной бумаги, оставить в ней прорезь.
Поднос – ставится под бутыли, бочки и т.д. на случай выделения из них пены.Воронка, ерш для чистки бутылок, проволока (если укупоривается игристое вино).
*Копилка рецептов*
Вишня, как и виноград, - лучший плод для виноделия и дает превосходное вино, не уступающее виноградному. По цвету оно красное, иногда с фиолетовым отливом. Вишневый сок чрезвычайно густ (экстракт содержит до 19, хотя довольно кислый (кислоты содержит до 2,2, имеет терпковатый вкус, благодаря обилию дубильных веществ (0,1 и не очень сладок (в среднем сахара 12,8.

Все сорта вишен пригодны для виноделия, но лучшими из них являются: Владимирская, Любская, Шпанка, Шубинская, Новодворская и др. Из красных и темно-красных вишен получается хорошее вино темно-красного цвета, иногда с фиолетовым оттенком, густое, с сильным ароматом, довольно стойкое. Из красных вишен особенно хорошо удаются крепкое и ликерное вина с сильным ароматом. Сладкие розовые сорта вишен лучше использовать для купажа сока из красных кислых вишен (и наоборот). Вишневое вино быстро сбраживается и хорошо осветляется.

Вишни нужно снимать с дерева вполне зрелыми, но не перезрелыми. В зрелых вишнях больше сахара и нежнее аромат. Снятые вишни лучше сразуже перерабатывать. Хранить их длительное время не следует, а если возникнет такая необходимость, то можно допустить хранение не свыше двух дней в холодном месте в плоских корзинах.

Вишневый сок часто употребляется для сдабривания других. Из таких смесей наилучшими оказываются следующие:
1) 1 часть сока малины и 7 частей сока вишни;
2) 1 часть сока красной смородины, 1 часть сока вишни и 1 часть сока черной смородины;
3) 2 части сока вишен и 1 часть сока белой смородины - получается вино темно-розового      цвета;
4) 2 части сока вишен и 1 часть сока яблок;
5) 2 части сока вишен и 1 часть сока крыжовника.

*Рецепты приготовления сусла для вина из вишен кисло-сладких сортов* (кислотность сока 1,1%, сахар 10

*Вино*
Взять вишни, из расчета 1200 г на бутылку вина, вынуть из них косточки и выжать сок. Полученный сок залить в бочонок, добавить сахар (по 100 г на бутылку сока) и оставить до тех пор, пока не перебродит. Когда же перестанет бродить, бочонок необходимо хорошенько закупорить. 
Спустя 2 месяца процедить и разлить по бутылкам.

*Вишневое вино (2 вариант)*
Взять 8 кг вишен, выдавить сок, косточки раздробить. К полученной массе добавить 1,6 кг красной смородины, предварительно размятой. Все сложить в бочонок, добавить сахар из расчета 100 г на бутылку сока. Оставить все на 2-3 недели, закупорив бочонок.
Затем добавить полбутылки водки, немного корицы. Когда вино перестанет бродить, плотно закупорить бочонок и через 4 месяца процедить и разлить по бутылкам.

*Вишневое вино (без брожения)*
Черные сладкие вишни раздавливают и отделяют косточки. По истечении суток выжимают мякоть вишен под прессом, добавляя 400 г сахара на каждый литр сока, и по растворении сахара добавляют по бутылке хорошей водки на каждые пять бутылок сока.
Жидкости дают отстояться и потом разливают в бутылки, при необходимости очищая. 
Через несколько месяцев получится очень вкусное вино.

*Ликёры.*
*
Ликер из апельсинов.*
Взять 10 апельсинов, хорошо их обмыть, надрезать каждый в 6 местах и выжать сок. Добавить в сок 2 л водки, а затем 1, 5 кг сахара. После положить 1-2 палочки корицы и апельсиновые корки (завязанные в мешочек из марли).
Через 6 недель мешочек вынуть. Процедить ликер через фильтровальную бумагу и разлить в бутылки.
*
Домашний французский ликер.*
Взять 1 бутылку (0,5 л) белого десертного вина (или белого портвейна). Корочки одного апельсина или лимона уварить с 1 кг сахара до половины первоначального объема. Полученную массу остудить, влить в бутылку с вином и плотно закупорить.
Французский ликер можно использовать для приготовления смешанных напитков. Особенно вкусны грог и чай с французским ликером. Французские повара заправляют таким ликером соусы, добавляют его в сироп для пропитки тортов, готовят на нем исключительно ароматное желе.

*Ликер клюквенный.*
Взять 4 стакана клюквы, 500 г сахара, 750 г водки.
Клюкву тщательно размять (можно пропустить через мясорубку), залить водкой и настаивать 3-4 дня, плотно закрыв посуду крышкой.
Затем процедить в другую посуду через марлю, сложенную в несколько слоев, добавить сахар и поставить на огонь, но до кипения не доводить. Снять с огня, опустить в ликер на пять минут завернутые в марлю гвоздику, кардамон. Затем разлить по бутылкам через воронку, накрытую марлей. (Каждое процеживание увеличивает прозрачность ликера!)
Хранить в прохладном месте.

*Ликер кофейный.*
Взять 2 бутылки водки, 50 г натурального кофе, 250 г сахара, 1 стакан воды.
Молотый кофе заливают стаканом воды и доводят до кипения. Отвар выдерживают сутки в плотно закрытой посуде. После этого процеживают в большую емкость, доливают водку, добавляют сахар и подогревают, пока сахар не разойдется. Затем ликер фильтруют через марлю до полной прозрачности.
В бутылках ликер выдерживают несколько дней, тогда он набирает большой аромат, но можно подавать его к столу и сразу по приготовлении.

*Ликер из пива.*
Взять 1 бутылку пива, 500 г сахара, 4 чайные ложки растворимого кофе (можно взять молотый кофе), 1 бутылку водки, щепотку ванилина.
Пиво вылить в кастрюльку, добавить сахар, кофе, специи, подогреть до полного растворения сахара, влить водку, размешать и снять с огня. Процедить через марлю (если кофе был натуральный) и разлить по бутылкам. 
Можно подавать к столу сразу, но лучше сутки настоять.


*Коктейли.*
Коктейль - в переводе с английского значит “петушиный хвост”. Это смешанный напиток, в состав которого могут входить различные ликероводочные изделия: коньяк, ром, вино, а также соки, сахар, пряности и т.д. Когда-то в США во время петушиных боев впервые начали готовить и пить смешанные напитки, оттуда и пошло их название.
Обычно в рецептурах дается расход продуктов на одну порцию коктейля. По количеству гостей приводимые цифры нужно соответственно увеличить. При отсутствии какого-либо ликера, указанного в рецептуре, возможна замена.

*"Красная роза"
*
Портвейн красный — 60 мл, апельсиновый ликер, коньяк — 20 мл, сахарный сироп — 10 мл, кружок апельсина, лед — 1—2 кусочка.
В высокий конусный бокал положить лед, налить вино, ликер, коньяк, сироп и слегка перемешать. Гарнир — дольки апельсина.
Коктейль "Солнечный".
Водка — 30 мл, белый десертный вермут — 20 мл, ананасовый сок (или сок манго) — 20 мл, ананасы (или абрикосы) — 5—10 г, лед — 1—2 кусочка.
В бокал со льдом положить ананасы, нарезанные мелкими кубиками, а затем добавить все вышеперечисленные компоненты коктейля. Для фруктов подать ложечку.

*Коктейль "Кармен".*
Сухое красное вино — 60 мл, апельсиновые дольки — 2—3 шт., апельсиновый сок — 40 мл, сахарный сироп — 20 мл, лед — 1—2 кусочка.
В бокал положить апельсиновые дольки, налить сухое красное вино, апельсиновый сок, сахарный сироп и размешать ложечкой. Затем долить немного красного шампанского и положить пищевой лед.

*Яблочный коктейль "Ре минор".*
Яблочная настойка — 40 мл, водка — 20 мл, шампанское — 60 мл, апельсиновый ликер — 20 мл, кружок лимона, лед — 2 кусочка.
Все вышеупомянутые компоненты, кроме шампанского, смешать в стакане со льдом, затем вылить в широкий бокал, украшенный кружочками лимона. Перед подачей на стол в бокал добавить шампанское.

*Коктейль "Легион".*
Шампанское — 100 мл, коньяк — 10 мл, апельсиновый сок — 20 мл, сахар — 1 кусочек, апельсин — 1/2 кружочка, лед — 1—2 кусочка.
В высокий конусный бокал положить лед, кусочек сахара, влить апельсиновый сок и шампанское.

----------


## Alex

*Кружок любителей самогона**"Славная будет попойка. Будет там пан Голова, казак Свербогуз..." 
Н.В.Гоголь
Анекдот
Участковый беседует с дедом, злостным самогонщиком. 
- Никитич, прекрати гнать! 
- Гнал, гоню и гнать буду. 
- Посадим к чертовой матери! 
- Сын гнать будет. 
- И его посадим! 
- Внук будет. 
- И внука! 
- Ну а тогда я уже выйду!*





> *Многие виды самогона не уступают фабричному алкоголю? 
> Крепкие спиртные напитки домашнего изготовления пользуются в Европе не лучшей репутацией. По распространенному здесь мнению, употребление разнообразных видов самогона может привести к тяжелым заболеваниям и даже к смерти. Однако ученые обнаружили, что это не совсем так. 
> 
> По данным исследования, проводившегося организацией International Center for Alcohol Policies (ICAP), крепкие напитки, приготовленные в домашних условиях, по большей части не только безопасны, но нередко превосходят по качеству продукцию именитых производителей.
> 
> Крепкие напитки, изготовленные кустарным способом, отличаются огромным разнообразием. В Ирландии, скажем, любят местный самогон потин, а в Мексике большой популярностью пользуется продукт перегонки кактусов - пульке.
> 
> Кроме того, вопреки расхожим представлениям совсем не всякий самогон делают в обход существующих законов. Во Франции, например, испокон веку существуют, и совершенно легально, домашние винокурни, так называемые Bouilleurs de Cru. Малый объем установленных там самодельных перегонных аппаратов позволяет получить спирт с повышенной концентрацией ароматических веществ.
>   Есть, однако, особенность, объединяющая все разновидности самогона, - его потребляет, главным образом, наименее состоятельная часть населения Задавшись целью изучить малоизвестный рынок спиртных напитков домашнего изготовления, ученые решили не вдаваться в тонкости и исследовать употребление любых крепких напитков, изготовленных кустарным способом, объединив их в единую категорию "самогон". Результат оказался впечатляющим. "По нашим прикидкам, на долю самогона приходится по меньшей мере половина алкоголя, потребляемого во всем мире", - говорит президент ICAP Маркус Грант. 
> ...

----------


## BiZ111

Очень вкусное, легко готовится

----------

